

Ask HN: Why do you visit HN? - ChristianBundy

What are you looking for? Did you find it? Why do you keep coming back?<p>Don&#x27;t get me wrong, I love HN – I&#x27;m just curious why everyone else is here too.
======
Gaurav322
To know the tech start-up related news, entreprenuership and programming... HN
is the best place for this type of content.

